# Stuck on Boot Animation and Comp won't recognize it..



## Ignite_24 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm not sure where you can post questions but here it is...

My fascinate is stuck on the CM 9 boot animation and when I try the 3 button method to get the recovery it just makes the Samsung logo flash indefinitely until i let go then it goes to the Cm9 boot animation and it will stay like that til the battery dies. I can't use odin it seems because when I plug my phone in my computer says that the "Usb device could not be recognized" and also that it has malfunctioned. Odin wont recognize it either .I've tried installing and reinstalling the fascinate usb driver over and over, that hasnt worked. And yes, I know about the picky fascinate and its stock usb cord, because thats the one im using.

Oh and whole boot loop thing started after I tried to go from the codename fassy test rom to the ths build rom. I had multiple issues along the way where at one point the phone got stuck on only being on recovery no matter what ICS rom i flashed, it would just go back to recovery. Then I flashed the old froyo Pool party 1.4, that I had on my sd card and the phone actually came back on so naturally I tried to flash cm 9 and never got past to boot screen.
I think these are too separate issues but if someone has and idea of how to fix my phone just via the phone itself or a way for my comp to recognize it that would be awesome.

Sorry if that was rambly...lol

any ideas?
Ignite


----------



## Ignite_24 (Sep 8, 2011)

So I was looking more into it and I saw something about using adb to get back into recovery. Would that even work since my computer won't recognize the phone to begin with?


----------



## bsdaddict (Apr 23, 2012)

afaik you need to use the google usb drivers after flashing CM9 (I did after CM7). download/install the sdk, then use the sdk to download the drivers (in "extras", iirc...)


----------



## Ignite_24 (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok, tried that and the comp is still not recognizing it..


----------



## bsdaddict (Apr 23, 2012)

are you pulling the battery and going into download mode when trying to get odin to see it?


----------



## Ignite_24 (Sep 8, 2011)

yep either with it on or i n download mode with the battery out the comp says cant recognize. I think there may have been damage to the usb port on the phone or something... I really needed a working phone by tomorrow so since I had tried everything i could think of ....I filed a claim on my insurance and got a new phone ordered and it will arrive tomorrow. Another Fascinate I'm assuming, the guy didnt specify....

Thank you for your help actually if you still have ideas im down, because I still have the old phone lol.


----------



## m0r0n3s (Aug 11, 2011)

Try connecting the phone to a Linux PC, if it recognizes it, then you can use heimdall to flash back to stock.


----------

